# Promotional Exam Prep Classes - Pat Rogers of LE Dimensions?



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

I will be looking to take some prep classes for next years Civil Service Promotional Exams, does anyone know who is better? I've taken Pat's classes before, and I liked his course, but I see that LE Dimensions had a book on the read list. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I've done numerous on both. my choice has to be Scheft.
He, to me, covers more material. His Blue Book is also quite helpful if you're looking for a condensed version of all the books.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Depends on how you study and learn. I used to take both but I didn't take any classes last time around. I found that it took too much time for me to go to and from the classes and that the breaks ate up too much of my study time. I retain more by reading than by listening and I can read a lot faster than someone can talk. I also feel that this most closely resembles the test format and that one will always perform the way they train.

For people who retain more of what they hear the classes are very good. The classes are also excellent for people who don't put in hardcore time. They will cover more key points in the classes than someone will come accross by skipping around the books on their own. If you are an audio learner then I would say recording the classes is a must and that you should listen to the tapes every chance you get.

Anyways, most guys find that Pat is more entertaining and they like the way he explains law from a police officer point of view. Just about anybody will tell you that John's coverage of the management books is better. There is also a new guy in the game named Justin Hanrahan (a Watertown LT.) who is supposed to be very good, but I haven't seen any of his classes yet.

I have topped my last three exams and I have taken a lot of classes from both Pat and John - based on my experience if I had to choose between promotional classes right now I would go with John Scheft. If I had the time and money and I were new to the game I would try them all and see what works best for me and how I learn.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Pat Rogers is a better instructor than Scheft all day long and twice and Sunday !!!!!!! Definately if you have the choice, attend Rogers' class over Schefts........


----------

